# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  December 2011



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2011)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Dec 2011)

More food in a bag - more in this MERX post:


> .... The Department of National Defense (DND) has a requirement is to supply Entrées, Fruits and Desserts in accordance with Department of National DEFENCE (DND) D-85-001-069/SF-002 dated 92-06-26, Specification for Meat, Poultry, Fruit and Baked Dessert Products in Retort Pouches. Items are required for the production of an operational meal pack for Canadian Forces Personnel serving overseas as well as in Canada.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2011)

Wanted:
New "training bad guys" complex in Wainwright (a few more details - 7 page PDF - here)
Stuff to help research into improving personal body armour (more detail in Statement of Work - PDF - here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Dec 2011)

Wanted:
Literature research into electronic ignition for weapons that fire at the best possible moment (more in Statement of Work from bid documents – 4 pg PDF – here)
10 x night vision goggle binoculars
An “Arctic Pollution Containment System” for Halifax (more details in bid document excerpt – 1 page PDF – here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2011)

Wanted:
More research into improving thermal sights
Tactical Aviation First Officer Tactical Flight Engineer expertise to help develop courseware with 403 Squadron in Gagetown


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2011)

Wanted:
Research machinery to help diagnose illnesses (naturally-occurring and introduced by the bad guys)
Loads of botulism antidote
Up to 150 “adventurer backpacks”


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Dec 2011)

Wanted:  Someone to “develop a proof-of-concept prototype that will be composed of a suite of tools enabling social network analysis (SNA) for intelligence analysis and sense making ….” – more in the Statement of Work (30pg PDF) here.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Dec 2011)

Yeah, because they can't find anyone in house intellegent enough to make sense. ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2011)

Wanted:

Research into how much food troops in the field should be getting (more in Statement of Work - 8 page PDF - here)
Someone to provide "expert Emergency Medicine Physicians advice to Canadian Forces Physicians, Medical Technicians and Physician Assistants at sea or other remote locations on the management of patients"
A small arms trainer for RMC


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Dec 2011)

Interesting that the requirement is for 13x C-7 rifles, plus 13x Sig Sauer 226 pistols....


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Interesting that the requirement is for 13x C-7 rifles, plus 13x Sig Sauer 226 pistols....


At least in what looks like the first go ("the preliminary procurement plan") - earlier in the post, it talks about:


> ... Each system will be capable of simulating C7A1 rifles, C8 carbines, C9A1 LMGs, C6 GPMGs, M72A5 and 84mm Carl Gustav rocket launchers and .50 calibre HMGs (to be operated in any combination up to a total of 12 weapons-one of the lanes in each SAT will be capable of operating two weapons simultaneously, i.e. a C7A1 and an M72A5 operated by one soldier) ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2011)

On this one....


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:
> 
> Veterinarian services for military poochies working out of Ottawa, Petawawa and Richmond, Ontario (more from bid document excerpt - 4 page PDF - here)
> ....


.... potential bidders have more time (until - see attached.[/list]


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2011)

Wanted:

Someone to develop software, other tech to allow virtual online mission rehearsals (more in bid document extract - 9 page PDF - here)
Special boxes to carry EOD stuff (including explosives)
Underwear to wear under chem/bio protection suits for CFB Suffield (more in bid document extract - 2 page PDF- here)
More promotional gee-gaws (such as Canada Command lanyards)


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Dec 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted .... Underwear to wear under chem/bio protection suits for CFB Suffield (more in bid document extract - 2 page PDF- here) ....



29 Dec 11, The Canadian Press:


> It's the hidden cost in Canada's fight against terror: long johns geared for chemical warfare.
> 
> The Canadian Forces are looking to replenish depleted stocks of long underwear at its Counter Terrorism Technology Centre in Alberta.
> 
> ...


----------

